# can any 1 help me with any info on.. old skool apbt blood lines



## stranjah (Oct 30, 2007)

wots good ppl ?

can sum 1 list all the purist apbt blood lines of old plz
and any pics of example of the old skool blood lines fanx


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

????? in english please!! Its hard to read what you are writing. What do you want to know and WHY?


----------



## Figgy1682 (Aug 29, 2007)

i think he's asking whats the oldest bloodline of the purest apbt and if there any pictures he can look at.


----------



## drsven (Mar 21, 2007)

stranjah said:


> wots good ppl ?
> 
> can sum 1 list all the purist apbt blood lines of old plz
> and any pics of example of the old skool blood lines fanx


Have you checked the history section? There are some good pictures and stories on there. Also check out this site:

http://www.riospitbull.com/


----------



## SouthKakBully (Jul 23, 2007)

Colby is the oldest and purest bloodline.


----------

